# Won a composition competition with a track I posted here



## muk (May 15, 2018)

Hi everybody,

excitingly a track that I posted on VI-C some time ago has won me a composition competition. In addition to the prize money, the piece will be performed by a highschool string orchestra in january 2019 and recorded professionally.

Here is the piece:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ilerish-track-cinematic-studio-strings.56059/

I am really looking forward to hearing it played by a real orchestra.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 15, 2018)

Bravo !


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 15, 2018)

muk said:


> the piece will be performed by a highschool string orchestra



My condolences.

- I jest... I'm sure it will be a wonderful experience. Well done!


----------



## muk (May 15, 2018)

Thanks guys.



Richard Wilkinson said:


> My condolences.
> 
> - I jest... I'm sure it will be a wonderful experience. Well done!



Honestly I have no idea how good they are going to be. But if these young people enjoy playing my music I am happy, even if the performance shouldn't be of professional quality. Plus, I am really curious to compare it to the sampled version. I hope that they will be playing with more emotions than the samples can purvey, even if the tuning will be less perfect


----------



## OleJoergensen (May 15, 2018)

Congratulation.
I do remember this composition, it is beautiful!


----------



## Garry (May 15, 2018)

Wow, that really is good. Totally professional, both in terms of the composition and production. I doubt that people listening to this, outside the context of the Vi-C forum, would have thought anything other than this was produced by an accomplished composer, and recorded by a professional orchestra. 

Great job - really shows what can be achieved with these libraries. Loved it.


----------



## stan-k (May 15, 2018)

Congratulations! Well deserved! Listening to it for the first time – very beautiful.


----------



## vintagevibe (May 15, 2018)

Very very nice! Would love to hear mor of your stuff.


----------



## muk (May 15, 2018)

OleJoergensen said:


> I do remember this composition, it is beautiful!



Thanks Ole. Sweet that you still remember it as it has been a while since I posted it.

Thanks a lot @Garry! I'm very happy that you would think so. When you're working alone it can be difficult to know if you're still on the right track. So I really appreciate your comment. 

Thanks @stan-k. Very nice of you to say so.

Thanks @vintagevibe. I'm working on it


----------



## NoamL (May 15, 2018)

Bravo muk! Wonderful music, be sure to post the recording when you get it!


----------



## wbacer (May 15, 2018)

Yup, I remember this piece as well. Excellent, Congrats, you deserved the win.


----------



## muk (May 16, 2018)

Thank you NoamL and wbacer. I'll let you know how the recording turned out and post it if appropriate.


----------



## dannymc (May 16, 2018)

sweet Muk, congrats 

Danny


----------



## muk (May 17, 2018)

Thank you Danny!


----------

